# Manassas reptile show Saturday may 4th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending this Saturday may 4th at the manassas reptile show. I will have frogs, pre made vivs and fruit fly cultures. Address for the show is:
Prince William county fairground
Manassas, va 20108

Frogs available:
Azureus 2 months ootw
Green/black auratus 5 months ootw
Blue/black auratus 4 months ootw
Vittatus 3 months ootw
Bakhuis 4 months ootw
Bicolors 3 months ootw (green legs)
Patricia 2 months ootw
Byh 2 months ootw
Oyapoks 2 months ootw
Regina 2-4 months ootw
Probable pair green/bronze 10 months ootw
Proven female green/black auratus 2 years 
Tarapotos 2-6 months ootw 
2 pairs ole marie 14-16 months ootw (gotten eggs but none were good) 

Any questions please let me know. Thanks, James


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm also open to trades or to buy froglets


----------

